# Biete Werbt einen Freund auf Mal'Ganis - Horde



## Kthulhuth (13. Dezember 2013)

Huhu ihrs,

ich möchte gern einen "Freund werben", und zwar so bald wie möglich, da ich nun 5 Tage krank geschrieben bin und daher sehr viel Zeit habe.
Das ganze geschieht auf dem Server Mal'Ganis, Hordenseite.

Ich biete an das Hauptspiel zu zahlen (MoP müsst ihr dann selber kaufen).
Desweiteren biete ich natürlich Unterstützung mit Gold und Taschen (Main ist auch vorhanden).

Gesucht wird eine nette, erwachsene und vor allem zuverlässige Person, die genug Zeit und Flexibilität mitbringt.

Bei Interesse einfach hier rein posten!  

So long.


----------

